# Tanning Salons in Dubai



## Amtmann (May 9, 2012)

I'm looking for a tanning salon in Dubai so that I can build up a bit of a tan before going on a tropical-island vacation.

In my country, you can go to a salon that allows you to specify the number of minutes (usually only 3 or 4 minutes).

I know there's one place in Uptown Mirdif but the minimum time spent in the bed is 8 minutes - for someone as fair-skinned as me, this sounds really dangerous (and painful)! But, I'm told that the power of the lamps is "low". Cost for 8 mins: 80 dirhams!

Does anyone know of a more flexible alternative salon?


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

There's a place in Souk al Manzil, opposite The Palace Hotel, Downtown.

Do a few minute sessions I think


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Use the search function - the question was asked earlier this year by someone with a need for a controlled amount of UV.


----------



## Amtmann (May 9, 2012)

I think that one is Mega Sun Lounge, which is a chain that allows a minimum of 8 minutes. I am having no success in convincing the Indians, Arabs and Filipinos working there that 8 minutes might be much too long for people who are very pale.


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

Why can't you just pay for 8-minutes and get out early?


----------



## Amtmann (May 9, 2012)

JonGard said:


> Why can't you just pay for 8-minutes and get out early?


You can call me a cheapskate but 80 dirhams seems a bit of waste.


----------



## Amtmann (May 9, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> Use the search function - the question was asked earlier this year by someone with a need for a controlled amount of UV.


Thanks, got it. 

In case a smarty pants comes along yearning to suggest I use the G2-type star in the sky, that won't work for me. 

a) Far too hot
b) I live far from a beach
c) I don't tan in Dubai (too much dust in the atmosphere)


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Amtmann said:


> Thanks, got it.
> 
> In case a smarty pants comes along yearning to suggest I use the G2-type star in the sky, that won't work for me.
> 
> ...


a Rubbish - come in after a few minutes. You'll find there is only a couple of degrees difference between the beach and the inland areas. i know this as I cycle both regularly.

b Doesn't the sun work for four minutes way from the beach then ? If you'r trying to get less than 8 minutes, then try standing outside for less time. Last time i did the calculation, being 93 million miles from the big G2 up there means that going at a right angle to the beam of light traversing 93 million miles, given negligible difference in radiancy.

c You just alter the length of time outside, to suit the exposure required. Unless you;re in the middle of a sandstorm, the effect is negligible. All of my tan comes from the desert rather than the beach.

Its entirely your skin, but I think you come from the same groups as the original poster. It will work for you but for some bizarre reason you think a sunbed is safer than outside. Fair enough, but lets not kid ourselves that its a logical decision.


----------



## Amtmann (May 9, 2012)

Where can I strip off outside of a beach and tanning bed? I don't have any suitable place.


----------



## Amtmann (May 9, 2012)

Your post is a little obnoxious, in keeping with the general tenor of this forum. You seem to assume that neither I nor the fellow who posted the previous thread have considered some fairly obvious points:



twowheelsgood said:


> a Rubbish - come in after a few minutes. You'll find there is only a couple of degrees difference between the beach and the inland areas. i know this as I cycle both regularly.


Not everyone is the same. What's tolerable for you may not be tolerable for someone else. Summer heat here is not tolerable for me.



> b Doesn't the sun work for four minutes way from the beach then ? If you'r trying to get less than 8 minutes, then try standing outside for less time. Last time i did the calculation, being 93 million miles from the big G2 up there means that going at a right angle to the beam of light traversing 93 million miles, given negligible difference in radiancy.


Whatever. My impediment is that there is no place near me where someone can strip off for _any_ amount of minutes. Not everyone lives near a beach or has a communal outside space in their building for tanning, BBQs, or swimming. Similarly, no everyone lives in a villa with a private lawn.



> c You just alter the length of time outside, to suit the exposure required. Unless you;re in the middle of a sandstorm, the effect is negligible. All of my tan comes from the desert rather than the beach.


As I said above, not everyone is the same. I went to the beach for whole days back to back during "winter" and did not tan at all. Yet a few minutes in the sun when in the Philippines, Ireland, or Germany will scald me.



> Its entirely your skin, but I think you come from the same groups as the original poster. It will work for you but for some bizarre reason you think a sunbed is safer than outside. Fair enough, but lets not kid ourselves that its a logical decision.


Typical discussion forum pontificating. If you don't know the answer to the question asked, you don't have to sermonize instead.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Sounds like you have a bigger issue than getting a tan.

Good luck being irradiated under a fake sun and thinking it will be different, and that the laws of electromagnetic radiation affect you differently


----------

